# Winchester Pre-A Model 52....



## jcountry (Feb 17, 2013)

Got one of the original "Pre-A" model 52s.  I would like to clean it, but I can't find takedown instructions anywhere.

I know the bolt is easy to get out (you have to hold the trigger forward,)   but I can't remember the trick to getting it back in.

Anyone remember how tot do it on one of these original 52s?

thx!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 17, 2013)

See if your owner manual is here:  http://www.stevespages.com/page7b.htm

As far as I know you (obviously check it's unloaded / point in a safe direction) then close the bolt and pull the trigger.  Then push forward on trigger and then pull the bolt back out of the receiver. When you pull the bolt out, lift the rear of bolt up slightly to clear comb of stock.

To re-insert the bolt slide bolt in, flat side down.  Make sure you align the lug on the bottom of the bolt with the corresponding slot in receiver.  Hold the trigger back as you push the bolt forward into the receiver.


----------



## jcountry (Feb 18, 2013)

I fiddled with it until I figured it out:

These are a little different from the newer ones.   You do have to push the trigger forward to get that bolt back in, but on this one you have to take the stock off.   Goes in nice after that!.


Thanks for the ideas, though!   I appreciate the help!


----------

